# St. Louis, MO



## jocose (Nov 8, 2006)

Anyone in St. Louis interested in meeting up?

I will be on my own all day on Nov 22. I should have a car, but would need directions to wherever....respond here or PM me.

Thanks.


----------



## Corry (Nov 8, 2006)

Just a tad too far for me to go on my own.  

However....we may be down there in May!


----------



## jocose (Nov 13, 2006)

Really?  No one on this forum is from the St. Louis area?


----------



## Corry (Nov 13, 2006)

Come north!


----------



## Kent Frost (Nov 13, 2006)

Springfield, MO here. About 3.5 hours away. 
Although, given the present financial situation, St. Louis is not anywhere on the agenda for the time being.


----------



## Neuner (Aug 14, 2007)

Hmmm...  Anyone still around?  I'm a St. Louisian (O'Fallon, MO).  Meeting up with people in the area would be interesting.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just found this post. I am in the northeastern part of the state, but in St. Louis 6-8 weekends a year.


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 8, 2007)

Im in St.Louis also, I you guys want to make this happen, we should think of some places to shoot, hang out, whatever. I'll think for a bit and post some ideas.

jocose, could you pm everyone who is interested and lay out a general plan for meeting up?

Edit:

Holy crap I just noticed that this was started last year. Anyway Still up fro meeting?


----------



## playswithlight (Nov 13, 2007)

Okay, bit late on the uptake here, but it does look like this post is revived somewhat.  I would be very much interested.  I'm in the Webster Groves area. So if anyone is still game, I'm in.


----------



## Neuner (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, alot of things have changed for me so I don't think my schedule would be open enough to participate even though I hate missing the opportunity to meet & work with everyone.

BTW, anyone looking to move to O'fallon, MO?  I have the perfect house for you!


----------

